# Winemaking



## Joanie (Jan 4, 2007)

I think the hardest parts of making wine are: 



Finding something with wheels to put the boxes (2 giant ones!) on to wheel out to your car (I had it shipped to work)

Picking up boxes when they fall off said cart when you hit a rut in the sidewalk and they go crashing to the ground

Loading said boxes into a Miata

Finding string to tie down trunk because smaller of two boxes does not fit in trunk

Unloading said boxes in in your garage

Unpacking first box of 2 case boxes of champagne bottles that are
packed in an acre and a half of packing peanuts then carrying them in
the house

Lifting a 16 liter box of grape juice that is packed in </font></font>another acre and a half of packing peanuts and carrying that box in the house

Figuring out what to do with two giant empty (except for the 3 acres of peanuts) packing boxes



I think I hurt myself! This sparkling wine stuff had better be good!

Thanks Mark and George...I think!






</font></font>


----------



## grapeman (Jan 4, 2007)

So Joan what kit did you get? Keep us filled in with the progress - and remember- Pictures Waldo wants Pictures!






PS I hope you didn't really hurt yourself! If you did-get better quick-You have to start the Sparkling Wine thing!


----------



## Wade E (Jan 4, 2007)

Well you had them delivered to work. You could just empty all in the work dumpster !


----------



## PeterZ (Jan 4, 2007)

My only kit so far was a 10L Merlot that I picked up locally. Dumping that into the primary was such a mess that in the future I will rack from the bib (bag-in-box) into the primary.


----------



## smurfe (Jan 4, 2007)

PeterZ said:


> My only kit so far was a 10L Merlot that I picked up locally. Dumping that into the primary was such a mess that in the future I will rack from the bib (bag-in-box) into the primary.




If you are making a Wine Expert kit, tear out the notches on the flaps and pull the spout up through the notches and fold the flaps back down. Make sure the punch out on the bottom of the box and on one of the top flaps is punched out as well. It is easy to pour if those steps are taken. You might refer to the pictorial tutorial for wine kits I made last year. I to had a couple problems at first before I figured this out.


Smurfe


----------



## geocorn (Jan 4, 2007)

Sorry about the peanuts. We have been looking for another solution for over a year, but so far, no luck. The problem is the weight. The airbags just don't do the job as well. Out of over 5,000 boxes we shipped this year, we lost less than 10 to damage.
I also hope you were not really hurt.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 4, 2007)

Maybe when I start getting some stuff from George Ill save all the
peanuts for When I finish the basement. I'll put the first layer of
sheetrock up at floor level and fill up behind to insulate the
walls!






Always recycling!


----------



## Joanie (Jan 4, 2007)

Nope, not hurt! Sorry to worry you!

Appleman, I _knew_ someone would make the photo crack!



hehe

Peter, I took a bath with my first kit too! I so hate to waste any.

George, there are some kids at school who are making cardboard boats big enough for 3 people and teams will race them in the school pool. I have a market for the boxes you've sent...the deal I made with one team is that they can have the boxes if they take the peanuts! =) I completely understand why you use them. The do a wonderful job. I just like to give you and Mark grief about them!





Wade, I like the insulation idea!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 4, 2007)

I use those peanuts in large potted plants....like the bottom half of the pot is filled with peanuts....It is good drainage and then the pots aren't so heavy from all the dirt....


----------



## Wade E (Jan 4, 2007)

Do you have any peanut trees growing?


----------



## Joanie (Jan 4, 2007)

NW, there aren't enough pots in the world to use up all my peanuts!

Wade, I don't know about NW but I only grow money trees!


----------



## Wade E (Jan 4, 2007)

Nice, do the bills get bigger as the tree ages or is each tree a different donomination?


----------



## Joanie (Jan 5, 2007)

That only works if you buy the right root stock, Wade. If you're skilled, you can graft to have all the denominations on one tree. That way you always have correct change. =)


----------



## grapeman (Jan 5, 2007)

HEY GEORGE-


Sorry for shouting. Wanted to get your attention. The peanuts really are a problem- but are a necessity for safe shiping until a better alternative is found. What if you take a properly sized cheap garbage bag and line the box with it before filling. Be sure to make it big enough to tie off when done. Package as you normally do and before sealing the box with tape, put a twist tie on the bag.Seal the box and ship. When the customer gets the box, cut the tape, open the twist tie. Remove the items from the peanuts-still a pain, but when you have all the items out, just reseal the twist tie and remove the bag and take to someone for recycling. The box may then be broken down for easier storage. Doesn't eliminate all the mess, but will make it easier to handle and dispose of all of them.


Joan- can I get some scion wood from those trees please- I'll take 20's, 50's and 100's please!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 5, 2007)

You guys are 'nuts'....and I don't mean pea-nuts...


----------



## PolishWineP (Jan 5, 2007)

I've used the peanuts in the bottoms of planters too. They're great for that!



I also use them to ship "marinade samples" to others. For some reason, whenever we have to ship or mail anything there's plenty of peanuts for us to use. And, the cats love them!


----------



## sangwitch (Jan 5, 2007)

if you ruba cat around on the carpet, the static cling will cause all the peanuts to stick to him then you just shoo him out the door. I'll create a tutorial the next time I get a delivery.






I like Wade's idea of sticking them between the walls though. It seems I remember reading once that in Europe they make their freeway noise barriers out of recycled material and then stuff them full of trash before installing. I believe we just cut trees down to make ours.


----------



## Joanie (Jan 5, 2007)

You don't have to wait, sang! I can send some in the morning!!!


----------



## geocorn (Jan 5, 2007)

Appleman,



I mentioned your idea to my brother and he gave me the "deer in the headlights look". It is a good idea but could be very time consuming and expensive to implement. We will spend some time analyzing it.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 5, 2007)

Joan said:


> You don't have to wait, sang! I can send some in the morning!!!



Sorry everyone but I fear the tree will be missing in the morning as I will be by tonight with my toy!


----------



## Joanie (Jan 5, 2007)

Hahahahaha Too funny, Wade!


----------

